# Excel Currency Conversion Formula



## Damien (Sep 4, 2004)

Is there any way that i can add a formula to convert US dollars into Austalian dollars?


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

A very basic way to do it, or were you looking for something else?


----------



## Damien (Sep 4, 2004)

Awesome,
How do i get it to convert automatically, ive seen it done with other mathmatical sums?


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

The function in c3 of diagram will convert whatever you put in a3 or b3. In other words you can change the amount and/or exchange rate in those cells and the formula will recalculate.


----------



## Damien (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks, but what I meant was how do I make so that it automatically converts a number in the column multiple times

like if I type:

28.00 it auto writes 34.44, all the the way down the column


$28.00 1.23 $34.44 
$32.00 $39.36 
$56.00 $xx.xx	

at the moment I have to enter the formula each time.

Thankyou.


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

just copy the formula and paste down as far as you need to go. It will automatically change the cell references for you.


----------



## zul1990 (Mar 12, 2009)

i cant find the formula where it is? can any on help?


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow! This thread is almost 5 years old and I can't remember what I said in my original reply because the diagram has gone missing!

What exactly are you trying to do or what formula are you looking for?


----------

